# Finally...from Intel to AMD



## harish_21_10 (Oct 22, 2005)

I have been using my p3 sys with a 815e motherboard for about 3 to 4 years  
but on 21th october i finnally got an AMD that i wanted,ofcourse for gaming,so wanted to share it  with you people out here and wanted to know how good is my pc.Here it goes:

1.AMD Athlon64 3500+  Rs.12500/-
2.Asus A8N-E  Rs.6200/-
3. 1GB (512x2)Kingston DDR 400MHZ of RAM - Rs.5900/- for whole 1gb
4.XFX GEFORCE 6600GT,256MB,DDR3 ,two dvi output,tv-out  - Rs.12500/- with farcry dvd bundeled
5.Segate 120gb SATA  - Rs.3850/-
6.Sony DRU-810A  - Rs.3950/-(boxed piece)
7.A beautifull Antec Sonata II cabinet with 450 watt smart power 2.0 SMPS Rs.7000/-
8.PowerCOM 600VA UPS  - Rs.1750/-

These are things that are new which i am using with my previous  LG 17'' Flatron monitor and Creative 4.1 speakers.
 So how is MY NEW RIG?


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 22, 2005)

That's graet...u got nothing wrong i mean....

how much did the vid card cost u BTW


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 22, 2005)

Intel to AMD ? -  Welcome to the club.

That's one cool rig you have there. Great gaming rig, no doubt. The performance difference (up from Intel815) must be mind blowing. Enjoy your honeymoon and don't forget to get some sleep.     

Keith


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 22, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Intel to AMD ? -  Welcome to the club.
> 
> and don't forget to get some sleep.
> 
> Keith



lol....one often forgets to sleep...


----------



## harish_21_10 (Oct 22, 2005)

It shows i dint make any mistake in buying my AMD machine.Any good suggestion regarding anything in my pc would help.Any tips to get the best of the pc.Tnx


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 22, 2005)

congrats harish..great system indeed..
have fun while it lasts  
we have pretty similar systems...different being that i got an SLI mobo, 3200 winnie + 6600GT oced
i think however that u cannot overclock ur system too much, since u got the clawhammer there.
i myself have plans on upgrading to a 7800GT when the prices come down considerably...i want more eye-candy


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 22, 2005)

hey man, i must say thats a perfect combination of components!!! you wont be disappointed! hope u've bought a good set of speakers.


----------



## djmykey (Oct 22, 2005)

dood how much did it cost u I wud appreciate if u wud gimme the details of each component and where do u stay thats it. thanks in advance.


----------



## suhas_sm (Oct 23, 2005)

does that card also comprise of tv tuner built ?


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 23, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> I have been using my p3 sys with a 815e motherboard for about 3 to 4 years
> but on 21th october i finnally got an AMD that i wanted,ofcourse for gaming,so wanted to share it  with you people out here and wanted to know how good is my pc.Here it goes:
> 
> 1.AMD Athlon64 3500+
> ...



Only one suggestion..get 160gb sata.The price diff is very small


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 23, 2005)

he's already bought his system sidewinder IIRC...
and harish to know how good your system is..u need to post benchmarks.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Oct 23, 2005)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> does that card also comprise of tv tuner built ?


If talking about a TV-out then i already mentioned it my first post.And if u are asking about a tv-tuner card build in with the vid card then let me tell that no vid card has a tv-tuner built in.



			
				Ringwraith said:
			
		

> he's already bought his system sidewinder IIRC...
> and harish to know how good your system is..u need to post benchmarks.


Can u help me out in this.I mean what softwares to use,any settings required,etc..


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 23, 2005)

for graphics benchmarks www.futuremark.com
download 3Dmark03 and 3Dmark05

you could dld 3dmark01 also..although it has ceased to be a good graphics benchmark nowadays and is more of a system wide benchmark.

system (cpu/memory/hdd) benchmarks:
pcmark04/05 again on futuremark's website.
sissoft sandra ( *download.guru3d.com/sandra/ )
everest home edition ( *www.lavalys.com/ )

some more stuff to do if u havent done so already:
i) enable cool n quiet
ii) download nvidia ntune ( allows u to play around with the clock speeds, doubles up as a benchmarking/tweaking/monitoring utility)

download rivatuner ( *download.guru3d.com/rivatuner/ ) for monitoring/overclocking ur graphics card. i suggest u monitor all temperatures atleast initially even though u might not plan to overclock...

Something i shud add here is that all of them are synthetic benchmarks... u should obviously care more about real world performance + stability as compared to any benchmarking program! 

bench at default settings for every program.

I dont think any additional settings are required.....Play around with the system a bit ...that should help u getting the most out of ur new hardware


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 23, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> I have been using my p3 sys with a 815e motherboard for about 3 to 4 years
> but on 21th october i finnally got an AMD that i wanted,ofcourse for gaming,so wanted to share it  with you people out here and wanted to know how good is my pc.Here it goes:
> 
> 1.AMD Athlon64 3500+
> ...



Thats a good rig. Enjoy!
BTW can you please tell us the price for each of this components that you paid.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey thanks Anupam,will try out those softwares and will post the benmark results as soon as possible.



			
				Tech&me said:
			
		

> Thats a good rig. Enjoy!
> BTW can you please tell us the price for each of this components that you paid.


Thanks.And now i have edited my first post and added prices of all the components.I know for some some components prices might be a bit higher but i dont mind becoz i got what i wanted and also that prices differ from place to place.But still u can comment on that.


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 23, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks Anupam,will try out those softwares and will post the benmark results as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good deed...


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 23, 2005)

@harish_21_10

Please tell the individual prices of the components especially the graphics card.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 23, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> 7.A beautifull Antec Sonata II cabinet with 450 watt smart power 2.0 SMPS rs7000



Can you post a pic of this? I'd like to see how a 7K box looks like.  Personally, I haven't gone above 1.5K (equivalent). Just curious.

Keith


----------



## harish_21_10 (Oct 23, 2005)

cybermanas said:
			
		

> Please tell the individual prices of the components especially the graphics card.


Seems like u dint go through my first post properly,i have edited the post and given the prices too,and it was done before u posted.Might i dint type it clearly.



			
				Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> harish_21_10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well here is a link from AnandTech: *www.anandtech.com/casecooling/showdoc.aspx?i=2525&p=13

And here is the link from Antec's site: *www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15138

The finishing of the case is really good and assembling the components in it is real easy thing.FEEL IT TO BELIEVE IT.


----------



## geekysage (Oct 23, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> suhas_sm wrote:
> does that card also comprise of tv tuner built ?
> 
> If talking about a TV-out then i already mentioned it my first post.And if u are asking about a tv-tuner card build in with the vid card then let me tell that *no vid card has a tv-tuner built in*.



what the heck? have u never heard about ATI All-in-Wonder series? there are many other video cards that have a TV tuner built in.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Oct 24, 2005)

geekysage said:
			
		

> harish_21_10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never heard of them.How will be the reception quality of these tv-tuner's?any link to get some good information on them?


----------



## choudang (Oct 24, 2005)

GOOD rig for  the gaming


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 24, 2005)

Great, congrats man for your new gaming rig and whats about pics? have fuN!


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 24, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> geekysage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is the link
*www.ati.com/products/radeonx800/aiwx800xl/index.html

Can someone tell me if this card is available in India or not. 
And can someone also tell be if this card is better then XFX 6600GT or not.

Do anyone here recommend this card ?


----------



## geekysage (Oct 25, 2005)

If it counts, take my recommendation for that card. One of my friend runs his rig on that card and believe me, the card is as smooth as honey 

haven't done any benchmarks but afaik x800xl would beat the crap out of 6600GT.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 25, 2005)

geekysage said:
			
		

> If it counts, take my recommendation for that card. One of my friend runs his rig on that card and believe me, the card is as smooth as honey
> 
> haven't done any benchmarks but afaik x800xl would beat the **** out of 6600GT.



I don't know if you are really from USA or India. But if you are in India and if your friend is using it then can you tell me the price of this card in Indian Rupees please. And possibly where can I buy this card in India.


And for other members in this forum please let me know your suggestions on this 

*For Admin and Modarators *: Should I start a new topic on this for better results in the Hardware section of the forum, Can I do so ?


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 25, 2005)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> geekysage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A powercolor x800xl is around 18.5k while a sapphire non-vivo x800xl is around 16.5k i think. take your pick.


----------



## geekysage (Oct 25, 2005)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> I don't know if you are really from USA or India.


Well, i am ofcourse from India but presently *kinda* settled in states.

@blade_runner: geez, that's costly! The original* ATI X800XL all-in-wonder sells for $300 here, that is Rs.13.5K @ 45rs./$.

*original=ATI branded, not the powercolor or sapphire lower quality stuff.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 25, 2005)

geekysage said:
			
		

> Tech&ME said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha i know we have to bear the brunt of greedy distys here. Plus not a lot of people go in for hi-end stuff which makes it easier for distys to charge a premium since the volumes are low. 

Btw Sapphire makes all the BBA (Built By ATi or Original) cards  If u din't know. Also sapphire is known for good quality control. As for powercolor the quality is ok but not on par with sapphire plus the price is a high as well.


----------



## geekysage (Oct 25, 2005)

@blade_runner: man, i know sapphire is good but the ati all-in-wonder is muchos better than the sapphire one...that's what i meant by lower quality. In fact, i recently bought the sapphire x800 gto2 ( plan to unlock it to full 16 pixels, making it equal to an X850  )


----------



## king rrr (Oct 27, 2005)

hay is it ur asus a8n-e price is correct.i think it is rs.9,200.where did u get these components from.chenoy trade center.then please tell me the name of the shop.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Oct 27, 2005)

king rrr said:
			
		

> hay is it ur asus a8n-e price is correct.i think it is rs.9,200.where did u get these components from.chenoy trade center.then please tell me the name of the shop.


All the shop's were quoting the same price for me too but luckily got this shop:
 ARUN COMPUTERS
PH.27841770,55383159
Contact Mr.Ramana(mob.9394706263) and he will help you out,just tell him that harish,thats me,gave you the no. he knows me well now.They have now opened an exclusive AMD shop also where u can get all the AMD, if u need.


----------



## king rrr (Oct 27, 2005)

sir,better dont believe him.how can he give u for such aprice difference.there is definetly a mess in it.after reading ur post i called up to computer bazar and asked for the prices in chenoy trade center he told me the same price i.e rs 9,200.but he also said the prices are revised very very recientlybut definetly not the date u have bought it.
3,000 difference is very high.how can he give u that price .i think its better we both should get the revised price information.please give me ur phone number if possible i can talk to u about it because my friend had a same experience and he luckily escaped from it.  Its up to ur own interest my friend. anyhow best of luck and happy time with ur new pc.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 28, 2005)

^^fyi guys Asus a8n-e is around 6.5k-6.8k range. Prices might be arnd 6.8k in vat states and arnd 6.4k in non-vat states.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Oct 28, 2005)

king rrr said:
			
		

> sir,better dont believe him.how can he give u for such aprice difference.there is definetly a mess in it.after reading ur post i called up to computer bazar and asked for the prices in chenoy trade center he told me the same price i.e rs 9,200.but he also said the prices are revised very very recientlybut definetly not the date u have bought it.
> 3,000 difference is very high.how can he give u that price .i think its better we both should get the revised price information.please give me ur phone number if possible i can talk to u about it because my friend had a same experience and he luckily escaped from it.  Its up to ur own interest my friend. anyhow best of luck and happy time with ur new pc.


I dont care a sh*t about what u say,bcoz i know i have a genuine ASUS A8N-E and that too for 6.2k...If u want u can go to the above mentioned shop and check out the motherboard for urself.I got the same board but at a lower price doesn't mean that i was fooled.I am not a kid dude,i knew what i wanted and i got what i wanted.
 Actually he ordered this board for me from Mumbai.Better confirm about what u talking rather than coming to conclutions straigh away.Anyways it was good to see you concerned for me  
 PEACE


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 28, 2005)

the actual prices of the A8nE are around 6 - 6.5k .. dont think harish was fooled 
however it does mean that king_err has been getting fooled for being charged 9k


----------



## ammusk (Oct 28, 2005)

i hope u enjoy the change and also welcome aboard the AMD flagship


----------



## king rrr (Oct 28, 2005)

cool man coool......... i never mentioned that u are a fool or ur fooled.dont get irritated  for everything,as it is not good for ur health.my friend really had abad experience when he got amotherboard priced 2,800 for just 2000.i thought this is the same case.i hope u got the genuine motherboard.even today everyone in chenoy trade center is quoting rs.9,200 except that person u told me.maybe ur right,its 6,200 rightnow.when i bought 15 days back its rs.9,200.no one is fooled,neither u nor me.
o.k,please read my post also titled problems with my new pc.it is just 2to3 titles below ur post.


----------



## hummer (Oct 28, 2005)

welcome to AMD ....... U ll enjoy it.  hail AMD


----------



## king rrr (Oct 29, 2005)

harish i have send u a pm,see it and send me a pm too.i think we  can meet if ur interested.lets have some fun with our games collection.i can even show u my new pc and take direct advices from u.i hope this will happen.


----------



## indro (Oct 29, 2005)

New AMD in the block !


----------

